# painting formica



## Hammertime (Oct 17, 2004)

bartchill1 said:


> is it possible to paint formica? tell me how?



Anything's possible. It's just how you go about doing it. I've painted Malimine(spelling) it's just like formica just a little cheaper. I was installing a cabinet that the customer wanted added for a kitchen. They just wanted something basic so I bought one from the local Home depot. The problem was I needed almond in color. All they had was white. So I bought some spray kilz primer and stain blocker. I gave it a nice coate. You just have to be careful of runs when spraying because all over spraying becomes a run. Spray it lightly but make sure of a good coverage. So several light coates would be smart. Normally with a glossy smooth surface you're really supposed to lightly sand it to give it a little roughness. I didn't want to chance the marks coming through eventhough they do sell a primer filler as a spray. Once I let the cabinet dry for some time. I went back and sprayed an Appliance paint that they sell ( mostly for refrigerators) I sprayed several light coates, just make sure they're even. Let it dry and be sure to give it as long as you can cause you have to make sure it's thoroughly dry. It actually came out better then i had thought. The customer loved it and that was about a year ago and they clean it often. It still looks like the day I first did it. I first tested it out on a piece of shelving. 

Hopes this helps. 

Joe


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I like to break the surface with 60 grit. Wipe with alcohol first and two times after. Add a little extra radius to the corners but don't break through the mica. Paint with a good 2 part epoxy paint. DuPont Imron is my favorite, Sherwin Williams Sunfire is pretty good too. Stay away from AwlGrip, can't touch it up. Use the brushing reducer and roll and tip. Done properly you can't tell it from a spray job.


----------

